# JFrame.setIconImage(....)



## GhostfaceChilla (25. Nov 2013)

Hallo Leute, solangsam weis ich nicht mehr weiter.
Ich versuche die ganze Zeit meinem Login Fenster ein Icon zuzuweisen, leider ohne erfolg 

```
try {
			BufferedImage icon = ImageIO.read(new File("login_icon.ico"));
			loginWindow.setIconImage(icon);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```

So das war das letzte was ich probiert habe, klappt aber auch nicht. Der Code lässt sich ohne Probleme ausführen, aber das Icon wird nicht gesetzt.Wistt ihr vllt. wie man das regelt?

-GhostfaceChilla-


----------



## Phash (25. Nov 2013)

ich mach das so:


```
frame.setIconImage(ImageIO.read(getClass().getResource(
					"/image.png")));
```

das Bild liegt bei mir im src/main/resources Verzeichnis - Maven Projektstruktur.

Es müsste aber klappen, wenn du es entweder in /src wirfst, oder dir einen resources ordner anlegst, und den als source paket deklarierst...


----------



## GhostfaceChilla (25. Nov 2013)

Danke, aber er gibt mir eine IllegalArgumentException: input == null. Denke mal der findet mein Icon nicht im Ordner.


```
try {
			loginWindow.setIconImage(ImageIO.read(getClass().getResource("/images/login_icon.ico")));
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```
Mein Icon liegt im Ordner 'images' dieser wiederum liegt im 'src' Ordner. Also warum findet er es nicht??

-GhostfaceChilla-


----------



## con0815 (25. Nov 2013)

geh mal in deiner Struktur auf das Bild mit Rechtsklick und Eigenschaften, dann siehst du den tatsächlichen Pfand!


----------

